# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  56 sati trudova, upomoc

## Hlapiceva

Nova sam na forumu i trebam utjehu nekog tko razumije. Danas sam 39+4tt vec mjesec i pol imam lazne trudove, a posljednja 4 dana su pravi. Ctg kaze jaki, meni kako koji, ali uglavnom dovoljno jaki da se na nista ne mogu koncentrirati i stalno sam u nekom polugrcu. Ta 4 dana sam i 3cm otvorena. Druga mi je beba, prvu sam prije 4 godine rodila ekspresno, tako da me ovo sad skroz iznenadilo. Plus, malac je prije 10 dana procijenjen na skoro 4kg, ja sitna, a s tom tezinom vec padam s nogu... i ne mogu ih skupiti odavno vec

----------


## Inez

Pa sto ti kaze ginekolog? Jesu li ti radili amnioskopiju?

----------


## Hlapiceva

Pisala sam s mobitela, sad tek vidim da mi je pola posta nestalo :/ 

Bila sam na pregledu jučer i prije 4 dana, plodna voda je ok, beba ok, sve je izgleda ok osim mojih živaca. Kao da moje tijelo igra ping-pong samnom, u petak navečer trudovi su bili baš izrazito jaki, na minutu razmaka i trajali po tri minute, i tako jedno sat vremena. Taman kad sam skupila hrabrost za ići u bolnicu opet su se prorijedili na 5-7 minuta.

Srećom imam visok prag tolerancije na bol pa sve to fizički još dobro i podnosim (iako po ctg-u trudovi idu preko 100), ali ovo igranje živcima me ubija u pojam. :/

----------


## QueenBee

Razumjiem te. Ima par prirodnih načina za poticanje trudova i 'ubrzavanje' poroda od kojih je glavni sex. Ali čisto sumnjam da ti je do toga ako te šoraju bolni trudovi. Možeš hopsati po pilates lopti ili kružiti zdjelicom po istoj-malo olakša bolove i pomaže u spuštanju bebe u porodni kanal. Šetnja pospješuje otvaranje također. Za čaj od listova maline ti je sad prekasno.
Osobno sam popila ricinusovo ulje-ali to ne preporučujem jer postoji opasnost od trovanja i dehidracije. Napravila sam to jer sam se patila s višemjesečnim trudovima i otvorena hodala danima pa prenijela, a nisam htjela indukciju niti se više natezati s doktorima.
Uglavnom, mnoge smo to prošle i nije ti tijelo zakazalo-neki porpdi su jednostavno takvi i dugo traju, ali kad se pravi trudovi ulove, vrlo vjerojatno ćeš roditi ekspresno brzo pod uvjetom da nema nikakvih komplikacija.
ako ikako možeš, prestani očekivati i misliti 'kad će više'-samo se dodatno iscrpljuješ (sama to nisam mogla, možda si ti jača od mene  :Smile:  )
sretno!

----------


## Hlapiceva

QueenBee, sve osim seksa isprobano :D Stanje južno od pupka mi je kao da imam dinju među nogama, plus bolovi, nije mi do ničeg, da :/ Iako je seks super upalio u prvoj trudnoći, iste večeri su krenuli pravi trudovi.

Doktorica mi je jučer na pregledu rekla da imam problema s probavom i da to vjerojatno koči daljnje napredovanje, a doula mi je savjetovala baš ricinusovo ulje u nekoj manjoj količini, tako da se baš spremam do ljekarne kupiti ga.

Ja pak mislim da upravo moj mozak, koji radi 500 na sat i stalno nešto analizira i iščekuje, koči stvari. Hebemu, kad ga je tako teško isključiti. Jako me tješi ovo "neki porpdi su jednostavno takvi i dugo traju, ali kad se pravi trudovi ulove, vrlo vjerojatno ćeš roditi ekspresno brzo pod uvjetom da nema nikakvih komplikacija". Hvala ti na tome <3

----------


## rutvica

Probaj pustiti sve, ne pokušavaj se skoncentrirati na druge stvari, samo sve pusti. 
Pokušaj se odmarati - spavati što više, ako ne možeš onda gledaj glupe serije ili komedije koje te vesele - smijeh opušta glatke mišiće, i miče nervozu koja koči trudove. Aktiviraj pomoć - neka netko drugi kuha i sve što treba, da bi se mogla uistinu opustiti. 

E sad - nekome će naprotiv pasati nastaviti normalni ritam kroz trudove - i kuhati i ići po dijete u vrtić i štajaznam, ali kažeš da si iscrpljena i nervozna, pa zato preporučujem gornji pristup...

Kažeš da su ti se trudovi opet prorijedili kad si krenula u bolnicu, za koju si trebala skupiti hrabrosti - strah će uvijek zaustavljati trudove - to je refleksna reakcija na hormonalnoj razini - ako već nisi, preispitaj malo čega te strah i probaj to razriješiti. 

Ja recimo, suludo, ali nisam mogla roditi dok nismo sredili kupaonicu - prenijela hrpu, ali dan nakon što je profunkcionirala sam rodila bez problema - do tada su me trudovi zezali dolascima i odlascima - taman se ponadaš i onda nestanu :D Naš mozak je moćna zvijerka :D

----------


## rutvica

Oprezno s ricinusom...

Rekla bih ti da radije dođeš na jedan lijepi shiatsu tretman za poticanje poroda (to mi je posao, ali si predaleko - mogu ti preporučiti nekoga u rijeci, ako želiš). No, možeš pokušati pomoći si akupresurom i sama. 

Kineska medicina na simboličko/emocionalnoj razini debelo crijevo povezuje s našom sposobnošću da otpustimo stvari (ideje, ljude, neuspjele projekte) i idemo dalje. Isto tako trebamo "otpustiti" dijete - naše tijelo cijelu trudnoću čini sve da NE otpusti dijete, a sad treba napraviti potpuno obrnuto...

Zato se za poticanje poroda pritišću točke na tijelu koje se u trudnoći *apsolutno izbjegavaju* - onee potiču otpuštanje (iste se koriste i kod zavora npr. :D  ) 

Pokušaj: 
video (tu je lijepo objašnjeno u prve dvije minute videa na engleskom, pojasnim na hr ako treba)

----------


## QueenBee

Ja sam popila 2 zlice ricinusovog i zalila đusom. Nakon jedno sat vremena dobila sam proljev. 2 pohoda u wc i odmah su mi poceli trudovi koje dobijes kad si 7-8cm otvoren i vodenjak mi pukao nakon mozda 5 trudova. Trudovi su bili na 2 minute odmah. Da se nisam natezala s Hitnom, rodila bih unutar max 30 minuta od prvog truda.
Ali ponavljam-ricinusovo je opasno radi moguceg trovanja i dehidracije

----------


## rutvica

Tu se lijepo vidi veza debelog crijeva i poroda :D 
Da, po meni je s ricinusom problematično doziranje - koliko osoba ima kila, kako će podnijeti - može djelovati super, a može i biti mučan proces...

----------


## Hlapiceva

Rutvica, odličan je ovaj video, hvala ti! <3

Vjerujem svojoj douli oko ricinusa pa ću probati s tom manjom količinom najprije, ne vjerujem da će škoditi, budući da me ta začepljena probava i onako muči već mjesec dana. Bar jedan teret da skinem s vrata... Točnije dupeta :D

"Kineska medicina na simboličko/emocionalnoj razini debelo crijevo povezuje s našom sposobnošću da otpustimo stvari (ideje, ljude, neuspjele projekte) i idemo dalje" - nevjerojatno koliko mi se ovo uklapa u trenutnu situaciju, zajedno s ovim strahovima koje spominješ. Baš u zadnjih mjesec dana teško mi se razbolio jedan vrlo blizak član obitelji, čitava šira obitelj se isposvađala oko nasljedstva, a ja sam im svima služila kao psihijatar/rame za plakanje :/ Naravno, na kraju svakog razgovora uvijek je bilo "ali ništa ti ne brini, samo misli na bebicu" - mhm, kao da sam na botun pa mogu isključiti emocije. 

Teško je u takvoj situaciji koncentrirati se na sebe i isključiti mozak, a mislim da je to baš ono što mi treba. Plus, tu je naravno činjenica da mi je oporavak nakon prvog poroda trajao mjesecima jer sam jako popucala, a bebica je imala samo 3100g. Ovaj moj Golijat je prije 10 dana već imao 3900 pa eto, moram priznati da mi nije svejedno, koliko god znam da to ništa ne mora značiti. Svejedno je malo zastrašujuće  :Wink: 

Sad kad sam to sve popisala, jasno mi je da očito imam puno toga za "otpustiti", nije ni čudo što trudovi stalno kreću pa staju...

----------


## Hlapiceva

Samo mali apdejt vezan za ricinusovo ulje - više od dva sata nakon konzumacije, NIŠTA. Apsolutno nikakve reakcije na njega. Znači očito ima i nas tvrdokornih kojima valjda treba dupla doza :D

----------


## QueenBee

Koliko si popila?
Ja sam na svojih tad 75kg popila 2 zlice jusne

----------


## Hlapiceva

Veliku jusnu. Zaboravila sam da imam 10 kila vise nego inace, ukupno 64

----------


## QueenBee

A sto kaze doula? Sto te dalje savjetuje?

Mozda bebi jednostavno nije vrijeme jos  :Smile: 
Vidim da si iz Ri-mozes teaziti stolcic koji ce ti olaksati porod velike bebe.
Ali def.ima veza deb.crijeva i poroda-osim psihosomatske koja je vec opisana, neispraznjeno debelo crijevo zasigurno smeta pravilnom tijeku poroda jer zauzima mjesta koje ti treba da se beba fino namjesti i spusti u kanal.
Imas jos nocurak i gospinu travu koje isto pomazu u uspostavljanju progresivnog poroda-je li ti doula ista o tome govorila?

----------


## Hlapiceva

Doula je preporučila sve što i vi cure ovdje  :Smile:  Plus ricinus, probam još jednom večeras s tim pa ću vidjeti. I naravno, kaže da će se sve dogoditi u svoje vrijeme i da se pokušam opustiti koliko mogu. Naravno, u pravu je, samo treba to postići  :Wink: 

A termin je i onako tek za 3 dana (ili čak 5, ovisno o doktoru koji je računao), zapravo nema žurbe ni ako krene kasnije, samo je stvar u tim trudovima što me uporno cimaju ova 4 dana pa sam stalno na stand by i to dosta iscrpljuje. Plus pregledi svaki drugi dan pa sam i stalno u polustrahu da ću se morati svađati s doktorima da me ne induciraju bez veze. Nadam se da će me pustiti na miru bar do termina...

----------


## rutvica

Pa tebi još nije ni termiiiin  :Smile:  Ma...

Kad već nižemo savjete...

Je li ti netko rekao za datulje? 

"Researchers have found that date fruit has an oxytocin-like effect on the body, leading to increased sensitivity of the uterus. It also helps stimulate uterine contractions, and reduces postpartum hemorrhage the way oxytocin does. They also found that it contains many nutritional benefits for pregnant mamas."

Doza je 6 datulja na dan - pazi ako imaš šećer da sniziš druge izvore, a meni su najfinije za jesti tako da ih prerežeš, izvadiš košticu i umetneš u njih pržene lješnjake, pa sve grickaš kao mali hrskavo slatki sendvič - njam, njam

----------


## rutvica

fasconantna je ta studijica o datuljama - mali uzorak, ali zanimljivo za pogledati, posebno zato jer se radi o hrani koja je potpuno prirodna i neštetna: 

It was a small but impressive study. 69 women ate at six dates per day for 4 weeks prior to their estimated delivery date. 45 women ate no dates. The women who ate the dates every day had the benefit of a more ripe cervix on the big day. Check this out:

    The mean cervical dilation for the women who ate dates was 3.52 centimeters while the non-date eating women had a mean cervical dilation of only 2.02 centimeters.
    The date group was able to maintain membrane integrity. In the US delivery room, that equates to less intervention and much less pressure. Approximately 83 women who ate dates entered labor with intact membranes while only 60% of the women who did not consume dates had intact membranes at the start of labor.
    96% of women who consumed dates enjoyed the benefit of spontaneous labor, while only 47% of the date-free women shared that benefit.
    The use of medication like oxytocin to induce labor was significantly lower in the women who ate dates. Only 28% of the women who ate dates were given this kind of labor “help” while 47% of the women who didn’t eat dates were able to avoid the use of medicines like oxytocin.
    The latent phase of the first stage of labor was also reduced by eating dates. Date eating mamas enjoyed only laboring in this stage for a mean of 510 minutes compared to 906 minutes for the mamas that did not consume this fruit.

----------


## Hlapiceva

E hebemu sad, zašto to prije nisam nigdje čula pa da ih tamanim zadnjih mjesec dana :D

Datulje, od sutra. Mogla bih i s bademima, mmm... Hvala ti  <3

Ma da, nije mi još termin, samo ti trudovi, plus što sam otvorena, a otišao je i čep i onda em što boli, em što me svi (čitaj okolina) tretiraju kao da sam trebala rodit još prije mjesec dana :/ Dobro je što su doktori zasad strpljivi, samo neka tako bude i sutra na pregledu.

----------


## Hlapiceva

> A sto kaze doula? Sto te dalje savjetuje?
> 
> Mozda bebi jednostavno nije vrijeme jos 
> Vidim da si iz Ri-mozes teaziti stolcic koji ce ti olaksati porod velike bebe.
> Ali def.ima veza deb.crijeva i poroda-osim psihosomatske koja je vec opisana, neispraznjeno debelo crijevo zasigurno smeta pravilnom tijeku poroda jer zauzima mjesta koje ti treba da se beba fino namjesti i spusti u kanal.
> Imas jos nocurak i gospinu travu koje isto pomazu u uspostavljanju progresivnog poroda-je li ti doula ista o tome govorila?


Nekako bih radije kadu nego stolčić, prvi put sam rodila u kadi i bilo mi je super <3 Za stolčić sam čula da može loše djelovati na mjehur i općenito mokraćni sustav rodilje, navodno je upravo u tijeku istraživanje koje vodi u tom smjeru. Noćurak i gospinu travu mi još nitko nije spomenuo, tnx :D Možda ih pustim za period ako slučajno prenesem, da mi ostane još koji as u rukavu  :Wink:  Ma nadam se da neću prenijeti, pa tko će ove trudove izdržati sedam dana za redom...

----------


## QueenBee

Stolcic i klececi polozaj su meni najprirodniji polozaji za radjanje. Da sam ostala vjerna sebi i rodila kod kuce, radjala bih klececi naslonjena na krevet-taj mi je polozaj tako odgovarao za vrijeme trudova; osjecala sam kako se beba spusta mic po mic  :Smile:  predivno iskustvo...kada me ne privlaci, ali radije bih i nju ego opet na ledja u radjaonu.

Prije nego sam otkrila rodu, I.M.Gaskin i postulate fizioloskog porodjaja, procitala sam neku beletristiku u kojoj je bio opisan porodjaj iz doba starog zavjeta. Zvali su ga 'na opeke'. Trudnica bi stala na cigle, drugavzena ili zene su joj bile iza ledja i pridrzavale ju dok čuči, a jedna je bila ispred nje i docekivala bebu. Citala sam taj dio nekoliko puta i cudila se jednostavnosti cijelog iskustva.

No, da se vratim na temu-nocurak i gospina trava mogu biti u obliku ulja pa se ili mazu ili piju, a mogu biti u obliku kapsula pa se umecu ili piju. Nisam sad sigurna-to bi sve valjalo jos provjerit. Obje djeluju na otvaranje, ali ne i na trudove. Ima ih za kupiti u ljekarnama i u DMu. Za gospinu travu znam da je prejaka da seizravno nanosi a sluznicu pa mora biti bas mjesavina koju je nacinila strucna osoba.
Ricinus djeluje na trudove-ocisti crijeva i peristaltika crijeva onda potakne kontrakcije maternice + napravi se mjesta za spustanje bebe u porodjajni kanal.
Ima jos finta s ananasom-ali srčikom ananasa, ako me sjecanjne vara. Ali ne uzdam se u to.

Jedno od mocnih je i stimulacija bradavica koja djeluje na trudove. Treba masirati jednu bradavicu 5 min pa drugu 5 min i tako dok ti ruke ne utrnu ili se ne porodis :D tu moze muz uskociti.
3cm otvorena, drugorotka, prvi porod bio brz, beba u optimalnom polozaju...ne vjerujem da ce dugo trajati jednom kad krene. Nije ni meni s drugom bebom, a pogotovo s trecom. 
Ako su rijecki ginekoozi ista nalik brodskim, sutra te mogu malo grublje procackat da izazovu trudove. Ako to ne zelis, mozes im napomenuti da budu pazljivi.

A meni je prenesenost jedan vrlo nejasan nalaz. Moju trecu rodila sam u 42.tjednu-ni traga prenesenosti! Beba cisto terminska. Drugu u 41tt rodila-a ta je imala izgled bebe iz 38tt.
I procjena kilaze je vrlo skakljiva. Prvu su mi fulali za 600g. Drugu su pogodili (3400). Za trev su svi samo sutili i znacajno dizali obrve :D (3860g ajajajaj).
Kako god-ja ti zelim srecu sutra! I razumijem sve kroz sto prolazis i nema smisla reci ti ista drugo osim da vjerujes svom tijelu-ono zna sto radi!

----------


## QueenBee

Garant ima miljun i pol tipfelera-ispricavam se odmah. Dojim bumbara i nabadam po mobu

----------


## QueenBee

Ispravak-popila sam zlicu i pol ric.ulja i nakon sat i pol je pocelo djelovati. Trudovi su poceli nakon 4.ili5.odlaska na wc.
I toliko sam se dobro ocistila da nista nije izaslo vanka osim bebe  :Smile:  (babica tako rekla)

----------


## anatom

a ja shvatila da je otvaracica teme rodila. pa cestitala  :Smile:

----------


## Hlapiceva

Iiiii, 4 ipo dana kasnije i nakon 3 sata trudova za ubit se, nocas u 00.40 stigao je mali-veliki Bartol ma svijet ❤

----------


## Hlapiceva

Na kraju su trudovi krenuli sami, a s njima i spontano ciscenje. Ricinus kod mene - nista

----------


## Hlapiceva

I opet mi je nestalo pola poruke, ne kuzim.

----------


## Hlapiceva

Uglavnom, idem sad traziti trikove za brzi oporavak jer je malac napravio opci kaos dolje. 3740g ciste (bolne) ljubavi

----------


## Hlapiceva

I naravno, hvala vam cure na svemu, apsolutno ste DIVNE! ❤❤❤

----------


## jelena.O

Nema veze nek si sretno
I čestitke

----------


## Jadranka

Cestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Peterlin

Bravo! Čestitam! 

I samo da kažem - jako mi se sviđa ime Bartol!

----------


## emily

Cestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## QueenBee

Čestitam!  :Smile: 

Čaj od lista maline sam ja pila tijekom zadnjih 2-3 tjedna trudnoće jer djeluje na brži oporavak maternice i smanjuje post porođajno krvarenje-ne znam smije li se dok se doji, vjerujem da smije (treba provjeriti).
ulje noćurka (60kn u DMu) se može mazati na ožiljak na međici kad rana prestane flisati (savjet moje ginekologinje) jer će omekšati zadebljano tkivo. Kao netko tko je 2x rezan i 1x pukao, polažem sve nade u to ulje da mi gospoja ne izgleda kao opanak.
i keglove vježbe naravno treba raditi.

Želim bebici zdrav i sretan početak života, a mami brz oporavak

----------


## Tanči

Čestitam.

----------


## rutvica

Čaj lista maline može se piti i treba i postpartum jer radi na tonusu maternice koja se sad vraća u prvotni položaj i veličinu... (dakle ukratko treba ga piti od prije trudnoće i kroz i nakon :D  ) 

Za međicu ja sam koristila kantarion - koja god ulja idu tek kad prestane krvarenje... a znam da sam radila i biljne kupke, njih možeš i prije, ispario mi je točan recept, ali u osnovi protuupalne i zacjeljujuće biljke (npr. neven, kamilica, gospina trava...) - npraviš jaki čaj, uliješ u lavorić i lijepo se sjedneš (može i cijela kada, ovisi koliko imaš vremena)

SAVJET VRIJEDAN ZLATA: na početku piškenje može biti bolno (rane) - kad ideš na wc  ponesi bočicu mlake vode (šalicu, zdjelicu, štogod), pomakni se malo unazad i polako izlijevaj mlaku vodu preko "kaosa" dok piškiš - zvuči čudno, ali tko je iskusio znati će o čemu pričam - umanjuje osječaj pečenja 

kegelove vježbe da, ali samo u čučnju - to je tema za sebe, ako nekog zanima mogu još napisati kasnije...

----------


## QueenBee

rutvica-ja znam o cemu pricas :D 
Svaki put sam nakon poroda piskila u kadi pod mlazom tusa-jedino tako nije peklo do suza..
Znam da je bljaki-ali jednom sam negdje procitala da se ljudi dijele na 2 tipa:
A) oni koji piske pod tusem i to priznaju
B) oni koji piske pod tusem i to ne priznaju
:D

----------


## Nera

Čestitam! :Very Happy:

----------


## rutvica

> rutvica-ja znam o cemu pricas :D 
> Svaki put sam nakon poroda piskila u kadi pod mlazom tusa-jedino tako nije peklo do suza..
> Znam da je bljaki-ali jednom sam negdje procitala da se ljudi dijele na 2 tipa:
> A) oni koji piske pod tusem i to priznaju
> B) oni koji piske pod tusem i to ne priznaju
> :D


razumijemo se  :Smile:  a ja nisam ni popucala, samo je sve bilo osjetljivo...

ja ne da priznajem, već potičem druge na to. jer najbolja vježba za zdjelično dno (pa i vaginu) jest svaki dan pod tušem čučnuti (u pravilni čučanj - stopala na podu, paralelno, ravna leđa) i popiškiti se, uz par zadržavanja mlaza (to bi bio pandan kegelu). i gotovo. 
dobar dio ljudi ne može ni čučnuti u pravilni čučanj i to je važan faktor u problemima inkontinencije, prolapsa... prvo to treba naučiti, ali nije teško i ne zahtjeva neki poseban trud, samo redovitost.

----------


## Lili75

Cestiram  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kaae

Cestitam!


Poznato mi je radjanje danima.  :lool: 
A i bocica vode za wc. Super stvar.

----------


## Hlapiceva

Caj od lista maline, check
Bocica vode, check
Piskiti u kadu - cim dodjem doma, ma piskit cu di god treba

----------


## Hlapiceva

Nabavila sam i arnicu, kazu da je super, a meni se cini da stvarno djeluje. 
Plus, tu mi daju hladne obloge jer imam oteklinu velicine dunje

----------


## Hlapiceva

Bartol vam svima salje puse, jedva cekamo da nas puste doma.

----------


## Hlapiceva

Hvala Peterlin! Starija seka odabrala ❤

----------


## Nera

> Bartol vam svima salje puse, jedva cekamo da nas puste doma.


Divno ime! Imam u okruženju 2 divna Bartola! :Heart: 
He, he, jedna seka od frenda je drugoj birala ime: Petape=Petra. Jedva ju skužili. :Laughing:

----------


## Hlapiceva

> Divno ime! Imam u okruženju 2 divna Bartola!
> He, he, jedna seka od frenda je drugoj birala ime: Petape=Petra. Jedva ju skužili.


Dobro da je nisu nazvali Tapeta :D

----------

